# Force 3 gekauft -> Rückrufmodell erwischt?



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2011)

*Force 3 gekauft -> Rückrufmodell erwischt?*

N Abend 

Habe vorher meine Force 3 bekommen. Sie trägt die Art. Nr. CSSD-F120GB3-BK. Ist das Modell noch betroffen oder kann ich es bedenkenlos nutzen?


----------



## HowarDsn (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Force 3 gekauft -> Rückrufmodell erwischt?*

*Würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Habe mir das Model:

**Corsair Force Series 3 F120 geholt und erst im Nachhinein erfahren, das es da massive Fehler gab. Ist das nun noch Thema?*



mfg


----------



## Rixx (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Force 3 gekauft -> Rückrufmodell erwischt?*

guck mal ins Corsair Forum rein

Corsair Force Series 3 SSD - Rückrufaktion (Umtausch Prozedur) - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Force 3 gekauft -> Rückrufmodell erwischt?*

Nur die betroffenen Seriennummern (die aufgedurckt sind auf der SSD) nicht die einem ASSSD anzeigt o.ä. da diese eh falsch sind mangels korrekter Auslesesoftware.

Greets,


----------

